# Zoysia: New sod planning recommend fungicide, herbicides etc ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

In any new Zoysia sod installation what would be a good strong arsenal of fungicides, herbicides etc to have on hand before the installation of new sod? Once the lot is prepped for sod should we treat what is basically sand ? I've read the Bermuda Triangle thread.

We want to plan ahead and be proactive and not reactive. Soil test will be done before laying sod. Pre and post emergents etc? We're out a good bit time wise but stocking up little by little will take out a lot of the sting . All liquid application. Sod will be El Toro and maintained at or very close to 1/2".

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Exteris, Armada, Prostar, Eagle 20 EW for the fungicides
Prodiamine, Simazine, for the pre
Celsius, Certainty, MSM, Dismiss, Speedzone Southern for the Post herbicides
I treat newly laid sod with a soluble 20-20-20 and Exteris


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks @Greendoc :thumbup: Leaning towards a motorized powered sprayer and reading various posts on the Lawn Site. Time will tell there but your explanation makes sense.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you are going engine drive, I found some very high quality and high output sprayers that outperform the Solo 433 and Maruyama MS 074. They are manufactured in China but not marketed for export to the US. You won't find them at Walmart or HD in other words. https://www.misterduster.com/motorized_backpack_sprayer_p/nib-933.htm


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> If you are going engine drive, I found some very high quality and high output sprayers that outperform the Solo 433 and Maruyama MS 074. They are manufactured in China but not marketed for export to the US. You won't find them at Walmart or HD in other words. https://www.misterduster.com/motorized_backpack_sprayer_p/nib-933.htm


Outstanding :thumbup: I'll have a look and I'm a big believer in buy once and buy right. Far less costly in the long run, been there done that and wrote the book


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have had to replace the pumps and engines on my sprayers with Honda GX35 engines and the China made brass and stainless pumps. The same as what is on their sprayers. I have been running fertilizers, bare ground herbicides, fungicides, Humic liquids all through the pumps since February 6 days a week. No problems.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Just laid new empire in Oct, weed free today except for some common bermuda (which will be a challenge)

I had success with..Hertiage G fungicide, Prodiamine, Quinclorac 75, Celsius, Sedgehammer, and 10-10-10 fert. Also, Bifen IT for bugs and Arena (just applied) for grubs.

I need to pick up a second fungicide of another class to alternate. Ill prob go with Exteris due to secondary effect on nematodes.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I have had to replace the pumps and engines on my sprayers with Honda GX35 engines and the China made brass and stainless pumps. The same as what is on their sprayers. I have been running fertilizers, bare ground herbicides, fungicides, Humic liquids all through the pumps since February 6 days a week. No problems.


Thanks did you add the Watts 263A regulator to this unit or does stock unit do an acceptable job? Do you perhaps have a link to an owners manual? Parts availability?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks much @UFG8RMIKE and go Gators :thumbup:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

First post here, trying to get educated on maintaining a zoysia lawn (sodded Emerald at my folks place over the weekend). When it comes to fungicide, does Zoysia have as much of an issue as a Fescue turf with disease? And if so, is the fungicide needed to applied regularly once the fall application is put down (again, a-la fescue?). Or is it a one-time application.

Also, @Greendoc .. how soon after install & how often do you spray it with that 20-20-20 fert? I like this direction vs granular as that was already applied during the soil prep.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sod gets it as soon as it is laid and watered in. Emerald is one of the most disease resistant varieties of Zoysia. Only issue I have seen on it is Dollar Spot when it is not getting enough Nitrogen. It is still a good idea to treat in fall and spring for Large Patch.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Sod gets it as soon as it is laid and watered in. Emerald is one of the most disease resistant varieties of Zoysia. Only issue I have seen on it is Dollar Spot when it is not getting enough Nitrogen. It is still a good idea to treat in fall and spring for Large Patch.


@Greendoc how salt tolerant is it compared to El Toro? Shade tolerant ? Locally on a scale of 1 to 10 local Univ of FL rates El Toro as the best here and Emerald comes in at 3 followed by with Zenith and Myers at the bottom.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

How many lbs of N should I be applying (1/8#? 1/4#??).. and how often? I tilled some starter fert into the soil but I want to give it a little kick from the top as well.

Thnx!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Sod gets it as soon as it is laid and watered in. Emerald is one of the most disease resistant varieties of Zoysia. Only issue I have seen on it is Dollar Spot when it is not getting enough Nitrogen. It is still a good idea to treat in fall and spring for Large Patch.
> ...


A lot of beachfront properties have Emerald Zoysia in Hawaii. Old homes. Before there was a such thing as "landscapers" pasting 6" of clay based "topsoil" over sand. In fact, most warm season grasses have a high salt tolerance provided they are growing on sand.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

corneliani said:


> How many lbs of N should I be applying (1/8#? 1/4#??).. and how often? I tilled some starter fert into the soil but I want to give it a little kick from the top as well.
> 
> Thnx!


1/4 lb of N once. Wait. See if it needs more in a month. You should not be applying more than 0.5 per month of N to Zoysia ever.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > How many lbs of N should I be applying (1/8#? 1/4#??).. and how often? I tilled some starter fert into the soil but I want to give it a little kick from the top as well.
> ...


@DFW_Bermuda - see what Yoda says above :thumbup:


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> ThomasPI said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


We have a couple of big sod farms locally and I placed a call to to them. They suggested shying away from Emerald as it just does not do as well here locally. One of the two does not grow it and the second keeps a very small amount in a portion of one field. Both highly recommended going with El Toro so that'll settle that :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Emerald is also even harder to mow than El Toro. I have mentioned that before. I keep Emerald at 5/16 or lower.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Emerald is also even harder to mow than El Toro. I have mentioned that before. I keep Emerald at 5/16 or lower.


I'd read that earlier today thanks :thumbup:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Do I stand a chance with a rotary on this grass? I'm thinking of keeping it at 1.5" as it's in a wooded neighborhood and it may look better than the tight manicured look. LMK if I need to reconsider. This is my first Zoysia experience.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

From everything I've read, it needs to be maintained at 1/2" or lower or it'll be a thatch monster and a nightmare to maintain. This is why just bought a greens mower and will maintain it at 1/2"'and cut it two to three times per week :thumbup: I'd suggest you consider getting the proper mower and in the end it'll look great and be less of a headache.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

corneliani said:


> Do I stand a chance with a rotary on this grass? I'm thinking of keeping it at 1.5" as it's in a wooded neighborhood and it may look better than the tight manicured look. LMK if I need to reconsider. This is my first Zoysia experience.


1.5 will be fine and look great. It's the most common approach....we're just grass snobs.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Do I stand a chance with a rotary on this grass? I'm thinking of keeping it at 1.5" as it's in a wooded neighborhood and it may look better than the tight manicured look. LMK if I need to reconsider. This is my first Zoysia experience.
> ...


HAHA! I love that we can admit to that though.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you have a period of frost and ice such that the Zoysia stops growing, goes brown and dormant, you may totally disregard my warnings about height of cut. Because in spring, you will be scalping off the thatch and old growth anyway.


----------

